Ask HN: What other online communities do you frequent? - rosalinekarr
======
wazanator
Do slack and discord channels count? If so I use those quite a bit.

~~~
tschlossmacher
How popular are they? I've found sometimes it's just hit or miss with private
slack channels or group, that or spam even if it's a paid group.

~~~
wazanator
Yeah I've been in a number that have not been great but there are a few that
are good. The main deciding factor in my experience has been how active the
moderators are and how well they enforce the rules. The programming discussion
Discord server is pretty good in my opinion if you are looking to ask
questions, just mute the channels you have no interest in before hand
[https://discord.gg/9zT7NHP](https://discord.gg/9zT7NHP)

------
btseytlin
ProductHunt has been a pretty interesting one. There are so many novel ideas
floating around there that it's hard to not get inspired there!

------
miguelrochefort
Reddit

~~~
rrdkent
Which subreddits?

~~~
miguelrochefort
[https://reddit.com/r/minimalism](https://reddit.com/r/minimalism)

[https://reddit.com/r/onebag](https://reddit.com/r/onebag)

[https://reddit.com/r/frugal](https://reddit.com/r/frugal)

[https://reddit.com/r/zerowaste](https://reddit.com/r/zerowaste)

[https://reddit.com/r/zerocarb](https://reddit.com/r/zerocarb)

[https://reddit.com/r/financialindependence](https://reddit.com/r/financialindependence)

[https://reddit.com/r/personalfinancecanada](https://reddit.com/r/personalfinancecanada)

------
mbrock
The reddits for Ethereum, Rust, and Haskell, and the IRC channels for Haskell
and NixOS.

------
punchclockhero
4chan

------
nnn1234
Indiehackers Reddit Some slack groups

------
akulbe
IRC. #1 Social networks come and go. IRC is forever. ;)

Slack.

Reddit.

------
eddof13
Something Awful forums

------
tmaly
indiehackers.com

------
Lordarminius
Quora

------
RUG3Y
lainchan.org

